# Почему или зачем?



## ldact

Hi everyone!

I am having real problems trying to understand when to use почему and when to use зачем. I have tried asking Russian friends of mine, and get a similar response each time, 'I don't know....you just have to know when to use it' - which is not much help when you are trying to learn a new language!

I was just wondering if any of you have any tips or rules you know of which could help me know when to use which 'why'.

Thanks to anyone in advance!


----------



## Maroseika

It's very simple:

Зачем - what for
Почему - by reason of what

I.e. зачем is about the aim, почему - about the reason.

Зачем мне надо туда идти? - What do I have to go there for?
Почему мне надо туда идти? - Why (for what reason) do I have to go there?


----------



## Budspok

You ask “зачЕм” when a definite purpose is more obviousely involved.
Зачем ты сюда пришёл?  (What did you come here for?  / What is the purpose of your visit?)

“ПочемУ” is less purpose-oriented and to a greater extent indicates surprise.

Почему ты не приехал на машине? (Why didn’t you come here by car? – The battery went dead.)

Почему здесь так жарко? (Why is it so hot in here? – Somebody forgot to turn off the electric heater.)


----------



## igusarov

Every action has its cause and effect.
You ask "почему?" when you want to know the cause.
You ask "зачем?" when you want to know the effect.

"Почему это колесо крутится?" - Why is this wheel spinning? What makes it spin?
"Зачем это колесо крутится?" - Why is this wheel spinning? What good does it do?


----------



## rushalaim

...читая произведения времён А.С.Пушкина: "Ах, *зачем* я не поехала с Вами"?


----------



## tacirus

rushalaim said:


> ...читая произведения времён А.С.Пушкина: "Ах, *зачем* я не поехала с Вами"?



Не нужно путать человека отклонениями от грамотной речи.


----------



## covar

tacirus said:


> Не нужно путать человека отклонениями от грамотной речи.



Это не отклонение от грамотной речи, а оборот, имеющий значение не "по какой причине я не поехала с вами" (если бы стояло "почему"), а "как жаль, что я не поехала с вами (я от этого что-то (много) потеряла)". _(была бы (есть)  какая-то цель, возможно, несколько туманная)_

_Эх, ну и зачем я вчера столько выпил? _(В неотрицательных предложениях цель выступает яснее.)
_(Эх, ну с какой такой целью __я вчера столько выпил?_ _Эх, ну нафига __я вчера столько выпил?_)

_Эх, ну и зачем я вчера не пил? _(В отрицательных предложениях цель выступает довольно смутно, но она есть.)


----------



## Maroseika

Я думаю, никакого оттенка сожаления тут нет, как, впрочем, нет и неграмотности - просто устаревшее употребление слова. В некоторых случаях может быть даже быть очень к месту.


----------



## igusarov

rushalaim said:


> ...читая произведения времён А.С.Пушкина: "Ах, *зачем* я не поехала с Вами"?


Я бы сказал, что оттенок сожаления (удивления, непонимания, разочарования, досады) связан не с грамматической конструкцией, а с риторической формой вопроса. Вопросы, обращённые к самому себе, сложно воспринимать буквально. А в остальном - да, конечно, устаревшее употребление слова.


----------



## e2-e4 X

> "Ах, *зачем* я не поехала с вами?"


Почему? — вопрос о причине действия.
Зачем? — вопрос о цели действия.

По-моему, в этом контексте причина и цель взаимозаменяемы, потому что цель определяет причину. И да — здесь оттенок сожаления подчёркивается обоими средствами: во-первых, риторической формой вопроса, а во-вторых, содержанием вопроса: дама видит причину своего поведения не где-то снаружи, а внутри себя, в целях, ей руководивших, — возможно, ложных целях. Именно поэтому форма вопроса с "почему" выглядела бы неуместно: она не соответствовала бы смыслу фразы и вызвала бы разноголосицу. Нет смысла сокрушаться о событиях, что произошли без нашего ведома; но есть смысл сокрушаться о событиях, которым мы сами стали причиной.

И да, как все уже сказали, в нашей обыденной речи подобные вопросы обычно не звучат: если речь идёт о причине наших действий, мы так и говорим о причине, не переводя разговор на ставшие причиной для событий цели, что управляли нашим поведением.


----------



## gvozd

e2-e4 X said:


> По-моему, в этом контексте причина и цель взаимозаменяемы, потому что цель определяет причину. И да — здесь оттенок сожаления подчёркивается обоимисредствами: во-первых, риторической формой вопроса, а во-вторых, содержанием вопроса: дама видит причину своего поведения не где-то снаружи, а внутри себя, в целях, ей руководивших, — возможно, ложных целях. Именно поэтому форма вопроса с "почему" выглядела бы неуместно: она не соответствовала бы смыслу фразы и вызвала бы разноголосицу. Нет смысла сокрушаться о событиях, что произошли без нашего ведома; но есть смысл сокрушаться о событиях, которым мы сами стали причиной.
> .



Мне кажется, Вы чрезмерно всё усложняете. По-моему, это просто устаревшее употребление. Типа конструкции, которую можно встретить у классиков: "Он знал это наверное". Запятой перед "наверное" нет, фраза означает "он знал это абсолютно точно". Так сейчас ведь не говорят?


----------



## e2-e4 X

Употребление — устаревшее. А смысл слов — вполне современный (я про «зачем» и «почему»). Мне кажется, я ничего не усложняю, а только разглядываю, что реально стоит за фразами. Ведь если поставить туда "почему", то в самом деле фраза будет звучать странновато. Интересно же понять, в чём причина, правда?

Кстати, отдельный вопрос, как стилистически выглядели такие фразы (с вопросом о цели, подменяющим вопрос о причине) во времена Пушкина. Не исключено, что и тогда они могли выглядеть как-то особо. Но это вопрос к специалистам.


----------



## Garbuz

Вот еще один случай нестандартного, по современным меркам, употребления "зачем": 

"Ах, зачем вы так нервны?" (М.Булгаков. Мастер и Маргарита)

Совершенно очевидно, "зачем" имеет причинную направленность, тем не менее Булгаков предпочел использовать "зачем", а не "почему". С какой целью? Я думаю, чтобы придать вопросу риторическое звучание. Смысл такой: "Незачем так волноваться", другими словами, чтобы сказать, что данное действие не имеет смысла. Я думаю, учитывая цитату из Пушкина, приведенную выше, можно сформулировать тезис о том, что "зачем" иногда используется в художественном тексте в значении "почему" для того, чтобы выразить отношение к совершаемому или совершенному действию как к нерациональному.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Garbuz said:


> можно сформулировать тезис о том, что "зачем" иногда используется в художественном тексте в значении "почему" для того, чтобы выразить отношение к совершаемому или совершенному действию как к нерациональному.


Иными словами, бесцельному.  (Всё это, разумеется, относится к случаю, когда речь идёт о риторическом вопросе).


----------



## Garbuz

e2-e4 X said:


> Иными словами, бесцельному.  (Всё это, разумеется, относится к случаю, когда речь идёт о риторическом вопросе).



Я думаю, "зачем" в значении "почему" всегда будет иметь такой смысл.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Прошу прощения, это риторические вопросы служат, чтобы сделать утверждение о чём-либо. Обычно вопросы всё-таки задают, чтобы узнать что-нибудь. Например: есть ли цель.


----------



## Garbuz

e2-e4 X said:


> Прошу прощения, это риторические вопросы служат, чтобы сделать утверждение о чём-либо. Обычно вопросы всё-таки задают, чтобы узнать что-нибудь. Например: есть ли цель.



Попробуйте привести пример, где "зачем" = "почему", и при этом не содержал бы оценки.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Garbuz said:


> Я думаю, учитывая цитату из Пушкина, приведенную выше, можно сформулировать тезис о том, что "зачем" иногда используется в художественном тексте в значении "почему" для того, чтобы выразить отношение к совершаемому или совершенному действию как к нерациональному.





e2-e4 X said:


> Иными словами, бесцельному.  (Всё это, разумеется, относится к случаю, когда речь идёт о риторическом вопросе).


Я не говорил о случаях, где "зачем" в значении "почему" содержит/не содержит оценки чьих-либо действий. Я говорил о случаях, где "зачем" в значении "почему" (я бы лучше сказал: "зачем", употреблённое вместо "почему") утвердительно оценивает действие как нерациональное (иными словами, бесцельное). По-моему, вы ведёте спор на пустом месте.


----------



## Garbuz

e2-e4 X said:


> Я не говорил о случаях, где "зачем" в значении "почему" содержит/не содержит оценки чьих-либо действий. Я говорил о случаях, где "зачем" в значении "почему" (я бы лучше сказал: "зачем", употреблённое вместо "почему") утвердительно оценивает действие как нерациональное (иными словами, бесцельное). По-моему, вы ведёте спор на пустом месте.



Да нет, я просто пытаюсь прояснить вашу позицию. Пока мне это не удалось.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Простите? Позицию по какому вопросу вы имеете в виду?


----------



## Garbuz

e2-e4 X said:


> Простите? Позицию по какому вопросу вы имеете в виду?



Forget it.


----------



## e2-e4 X

Дело в том, что по основному вопросу я не выражал никакой позиции, кроме следующей: "почему" и "зачем" — два разных слова с разными значениями, но иногда можно использовать одно вместо другого: не столько из-за того, что их значения имеют общую часть (действительно имеют), сколько из-за того, что их значения связаны, как могут быть связаны следствие и причина, и в определённых контекстах одно слово предполагает участие и другого.


----------



## Daniil

ПОЧЕМУindicates the cause (= Why?) and ЗАЧЕМ points the target (=What for?). Often their values are the same.


----------

